# Any one know Spanish Law??



## k8te (Aug 11, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone could offer some advice. My husband was run over 2 years ago in Spain, and is still recieving medical care here in the UK. My mum who lives in Spain heard through the grapevine that the driver has been prosecuted, and we are wondering/needing to find out. Also we would like a copy of his notes and xrays, as they seemed to miss alot of injurys! And i was wondering if it was the language barrier? I was wondering if anyone on here know of any spanish lawyers who may be able to help us, who also speak english in the Murcia region? Or if anyone can speak fluent spanish and maybe phone the traffic police, who dealt with it at the time and just ask them for us. Thankyou for reading this, and help is very welcome


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

k8te said:


> I was wondering if anyone could offer some advice. My husband was run over 2 years ago in Spain, and is still recieving medical care here in the UK. My mum who lives in Spain heard through the grapevine that the driver has been prosecuted, and we are wondering/needing to find out. Also we would like a copy of his notes and xrays, as they seemed to miss alot of injurys! And i was wondering if it was the language barrier? I was wondering if anyone on here know of any spanish lawyers who may be able to help us, who also speak english in the Murcia region? Or if anyone can speak fluent spanish and maybe phone the traffic police, who dealt with it at the time and just ask them for us. Thankyou for reading this, and help is very welcome


Did you do a denuncia at the time?
I dont think you will have too much trouble finding an english speaking lawyer and interpreter, just a shame that its two years since it happened


----------



## k8te (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi thankyou for your reply, i dont know what a denuncia is so very sure i didnt do one of those! Its taken so long really due to my husband's injurys, we only feel now strong enough to go back and look at the events of the accident. He was in intensive care for 10 days on life support, and in that time the only person i saw was from Linea Direct, well a doctor they had sent to the hospital, to check out his injurys. I do have the police report, obvoiusly in Spanish, with her name etc...


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

k8te said:


> Hi thankyou for your reply, i dont know what a denuncia is so very sure i didnt do one of those! Its taken so long really due to my husband's injurys, we only feel now strong enough to go back and look at the events of the accident. He was in intensive care for 10 days on life support, and in that time the only person i saw was from Linea Direct, well a doctor they had sent to the hospital, to check out his injurys. I do have the police report, obvoiusly in Spanish, with her name etc...


Sorry to hear that, sounds horrendous, hope he's OK now.
Well, as you say, you need to take the advice of a good lawyer. Also I suggest you contact Linea Direct again and ask them for advice.

Hopefully someone will come up with a recommendation for you .... mine is in Gandia I'm afraid ... too far North for you


----------

